# SVS Ultra 13 pre-order starts!



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

Box Ultra:
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb13ultra.cfm
Cylinder Ultra:
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-cyl-pcultra_new.cfm


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Place my dual box order this morning!


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

mike c said:


> Box Ultra:
> http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb13ultra.cfm
> Cylinder Ultra:
> http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-cyl-pcultra_new.cfm


Heads up to the SVS guys. There is a typo/spelling mistake I have seen on the PC Ultra page:

*750 watt BASH amp with room compenation *

I think you may want to correct that!

Bob


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> "Stackable" form factor allows easy dual subs





> Weight: 155 pounds


Best have some friends if you plan on stacking these puppies.
:bigsmile: 
:flex: 

Bob


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

I have notified the crew, they can be here in a moments notice:T 

Stacking won't fly (WAF), I'll be putting them end to end.


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

I wonder if the internal size of the cylinder is larger then the box design, and if it is, then it should have some output advatage over the box design.


----------



## jason yeo (Jun 12, 2006)

Already placed order for dual PCU


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Magyar said:


> I wonder if the internal size of the cylinder is larger then the box design, and if it is, then it should have some output advatage over the box design.



The PB13-Ultra has more effective enclosure volume and is tuned slightly deeper. It's a slightly better performer at the very deepest frequencies for these reasons, but subjectively the two subs sound/feel similar on the vast majority of program material. 

Of course the cylinder has a big advantage in footprint and weight; in this respect we feel the PC13U is one of our best subwoofers ever when it comes to balancing overall size/weight, footprint, and performance. I'm sure anyone who hears a new PC13U in action will agree - it's a fabulous performer and an obvious improvement/upgrade over the PC12-Ultra it replaces. :T


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Mr. Mullen,

How do you think the PB13 is SQ wise. I think you or Tom may have mentioned something about it before, but I was wondering about your opinion especially when compared to the old Ultra or + models. Especially asking about its applicaiton for music as compared to the other models. This will be my first SVS and I'm still hoping the size will fit. I emailed you about my pre-order size possibly not working. Also, I'm from AVS forum where I can't discuss such things.

Thanks

Bill3508


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:daydream: if only I had $1399+shipping laying around....congrats SVS now this is a sub I will definitely order from you at some point. DIY seemed my only alternative till now.

~Bobby


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Bill3508 said:


> Mr. Mullen,
> 
> How do you think the PB13 is SQ wise. I think you or Tom may have mentioned something about it before, but I was wondering about your opinion especially when compared to the old Ultra or + models. Especially asking about its applicaiton for music as compared to the other models. This will be my first SVS and I'm still hoping the size will fit. I emailed you about my pre-order size possibly not working. Also, I'm from AVS forum where I can't discuss such things.
> 
> ...


The Ultra has definitely reached a new pinnacle in SQ for SVS. These subs sound fantastic - detailed, effortless, accurate, linear, and really clean. 
The FR is ruler flat, output linearity is extremely good - especially in the upper bass registers, and the roll-off profiles provide superior transient response and are a better match to available room gain.

A lot of effort went into improving FR and output linearity in the upper bass regions as compared to the previous Ultra design and it's paid off.


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm, I diidn't think the box would be biger, interesting.
One more question Ed, will you offer a passive version as well of the cylinder version in the future?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Mr. Mullen,

I appreciate the response. I'm going to make every effort to get the PB13 size to work as I know it will be a killer sub. Your comments on the SQ are great as I knew you all had been working on that with these subs.

Thanks

Bill3508


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Magyar said:


> Hmm, I diidn't think the box would be biger, interesting.
> One more question Ed, will you offer a passive version as well of the cylinder version in the future?


We are not planning a passive CS13-Ultra cylinder subwoofer.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

This has probably already been asked 'ad infinitum' so please forgive me for asking it again but how does a single PB13-Ultra compare to the PB12-Plus/2? I'm sure two would be better but i'm not sure I could explain to the wife why I need two and she's been really good with letting me treat the whole area so I don't want to push my luck too much. I can't decide whether to take the plunge now or wait until the dual driver unit comes out. Room size is 5700 cf.

I just had another thought. How would running the PB12-Plus/2 and PB13-Ultra together be? (Although I still would have to explain why I have two huge boxes to my wife).


Bob


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> This has probably already been asked 'ad infinitum' so please forgive me for asking it again but how does a single PB13-Ultra compare to the PB12-Plus/2? I'm sure two would be better but i'm not sure I could explain to the wife why I need two and she's been really good with letting me treat the whole area. I can't decide whether to take the plunge now or wait until the dual driver unit comes out. Room size is 5700 cf.
> 
> Bob


The Plus/2 in its native 25 Hz tune (all ports open) is a shade stronger (on average) than the PB13-Ultra from 25-80 Hz, but obviously will quickly fall behind below 25 Hz. 

The Plus/2 in the 20 Hz tune (one port plugged) loses some headroom across the board in exchange for the deeper extension. The Plus/2 (20 Hz tune) and the PB13-Ultra are about equal from 40-80 Hz, and below 40 Hz the PB13-Ultra starts to pull away.

The PB13-Ultra has extraordinary output capability in the 18-40 Hz region for a single driver subwoofer. Credit the combination of the large cabinet, triple 3.5" ports, deep tune point, and of course the new 13.5" woofer.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

the new ultra 13 is 950w:hail: or now downgraded to only 750w:hissyfit: [thou this is still very powerful]?
remember on CES news, it's 950w. but now web only shows 750w.:dontknow: 

Jason, how many SVSes will you have after got new PC ultra13?:newspaper:


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Lienly,

The amp didn't change. But that 950 watts we first published was a mistake. The 750 watt rating has been what we've publicized even at CES (though the 950 number had already been printed by that point). 

We're confident this is one of the most powerful subwoofers in its class, don't let the conservative 750 watt amp rating bother you ;^)

Ron
SVS


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

So when are these supposed to ship?


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Magyar,

We hope last few days of July will see the first ones start shipping from our Ohio factory. Still some loose ends in the supply chain being tightened down, but so far things are on track. No charge till yours ships naturally. 

If there was a new product line due to be in short supply for a while it'll be the two new Ultra subs I believe.

Of course if you are up in Napa we might make an exception and get yours delivered early (just kidding, but suffice it to say we're always good with keeping "vine/wine country" customers happy ;^) 

You buy subs and we buy wine, it works out well 8^)

Ron
SVS


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Ron,

Just out of curiousity and if I may ask, how do you start off a new line? Do you assemble several test units to make sure that everything is functioning? And do you put the first batch through any special tests?

I imagine it must be quite an emotional roller coaster ride to get a new product out the door.

Bob


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

Ron Stimpson said:


> Magyar,
> 
> We hope last few days of July will see the first ones start shipping from our Ohio factory. Still some loose ends in the supply chain being tightened down, but so far things are on track. No charge till yours ships naturally.
> 
> ...




 It's a deal.


----------



## jason yeo (Jun 12, 2006)

lienly said:


> the new ultra 13 is 950w:hail: or now downgraded to only 750w:hissyfit: [thou
> 
> Jason, how many SVSes will you have after got new PC ultra13?:newspaper:


8-1(will sell away 1 after getting the duals:bigsmile=7.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

so what current subs you have?:huh: 
what will you sell?:scratchhead: 
what's your email?
[email protected]



jason yeo said:


> 8-1(will sell away 1 after getting the duals:bigsmile=7.


----------



## jason yeo (Jun 12, 2006)

lienly said:


> so what current subs you have?:huh:
> what will you sell?:scratchhead:
> what's your email?
> [email protected]



Currently mixture of SvS subs + a MK, PB2U AKA PB12U/2,PCU, PB12+,PB12ISD,2 X PB12+/2 and MK MX5000. Will sell away a PB12+/2. Although it is not recommend to mix different subs, my room not a perfect recangle shape and with subs at different position and some EQ ,I feel the outcome is ok .

Btw, send you email couple times but bounce back. My email is [email protected]


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

You spoke, and they listened!

http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb13ultra_altgrill.cfm


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

That looks like a giant version of the SB12+. I like it!


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

new web style grill.









traditional fabric grill.









SVS, the maker really cares what customers say!:hail: :kiss: :T :hissyfit: :newspaper: 



weeZ said:


> You spoke, and they listened!
> 
> http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb13ultra_altgrill.cfm


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Any more news regarding these, or possibly actual pics? Ready to see the real deal.

Bill3508


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I curious as to how big/thick the feet will be on the bottom.

I would hope they would be at least 1" thick or better... Heavy duty foam rubber type...?


BTW, the Fabric Grill is 100% better looking IMO


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> I curious as to how big/thick the feet will be on the bottom.
> 
> I would hope they would be at least 1" thick or better... Heavy duty foam rubber type...?
> 
> ...



The feet are screw-in rubber units similar to what we are using on the PB12-NSD. Plenty of strength and support and compliance for this application.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

emailed SVS about Dual 13's and they said within the next couple weeks we might be seeing some Authentic Pictures..... That would be cool....

Thanks Tom


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully within the next couple of months, we'll see some authentic pictures...from my listening room!raying:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I know Bill3508 has been asking for pics there ... Just thought I would put that info out there... Tom said they were taking pics this upcoming week... so maybe the following week we could see something here... 

Im just about to pull the trigger on Dual Ultras in Piano Black...


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Any pictures yet? Any dates in July when they are going to ship?


----------

